# Bear whitetail hunter



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

The Bear whitetail hunter was the the first bow I ever shot, it was my Dads he never took up with archery but the bow help push me toward a love for archery. 30 plus years later. I have a desire to return to my roots and have picked up several of these old out of date neglected compounds. 

Finding info on them or anyone who has any knowledge of how to tune and set them up has been Impossible for me to date. 

I did find a couple of manuals on here that helped but didn’t 100% clear up draw length adjustments etc. 

i have read and been told several conflicting theories. 

My 3 whitetail hunters have cams with 3 slots in them. it appears you can adjust the draw length with these slots. 

They have a plus+ Symbol on one side, a center slot then another with a - minus symbol on the other side, 

I was told the whitetail hunter came in 3 draw lengths from factory 28 ,30,32 

The factory manual confirms this. 

But was told 

A 28 could be adjust from 28 to 26 using the provide slots in cam 

A 30 could be adjusted from 30 to 28 using slots 

And a 32 could be adjusted from 32 to 30 using slots 

No manual I have seen reinforced this but it sounds logical. 

The Bear facts sheet I found on here says that the WEIGHT and DRAW LENGTH 

can be increased or decreased with the A B C D E F settings on small idler wheels. 

and never mentions using the slots though they are clearly seen in the pic on the manual. 

To make this all the more confusing I have a Bear polar LTD basically the same bow as the whitetail hunter except it has limb bolts that can be adjusted as well as the idler wheels with the A B C D E F settings. 

Cams look just like the whitetail hunters but DO NOT have any slots in them. 

I was told SOME whitetail hunter bows didn’t have the slots in the cams either but I can’t confirm that. 

It seems these cams are draw length specific or at least to some degree. 


why do the other whitetail hunter cams have extra slots with the plus and minus symbols leading you to believe they are adjustable? 

Possibly a newer design or upgrade in the different years of production? 

I am trying to learn as much as i can about how these bows are made to be tuned and adjusted before I start trying to restore one to shooting capabilities. 

I have one that’s new in the box and says it’s 30” draw at 65lb on both the original box and bow. 

Bow was said to have never been shot. 

The cable is in the center slot on cam, which would make you think that it could be adjust up to 31” or down to 29” using the slots but this wouldn’t line up with the above theory I mentioned.. of 30” Bows could be adjusted from 30” to 28” by using the cam slot. 

Does anyone have knowledge on the adjustability of the Bear whitetail hunter? 

Or a different manual with more detailed information?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Like all the threads Boker302 have started, he must not really care about these bows as he never returns PM's or when information is added to his thread. Sent him a PM 12 months ago & nothing but CRICKETS!


----------



## Animal Cracker (Jan 14, 2021)

STARTED WITH THAT SAME BOW BACK IN THE DAY.....


----------

